# thailand laughing pigeons



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

*thailand laughing pigeons(photo's attached now)*

i dont even know if that is how you spell it i just bought a pair any info on them??

i will post pics in the morning(pictures posted now)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thai Laughers are neat little birds  Are they white?
Their cooing is very...different. You'll soon find that out


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

no there like a silver colour 
who knows they might not even be the same bird i bought them at an auction for 2.00 a bird so i dono i'll get pictures up in the morning


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. They don't HAVE to be white, I've just never seen any other color. Maybe white is just a favorite color in Laughers, kind of like how White kings are more common.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I have seen pictures on google of the same colour I have as well as a couple others. It is said they are a very rare breed and mostly come in white.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ok here are the pictures i promissed

the top is the cock bird and the bottom is the hen

any information is great


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice lookin birds>


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks do you know anything about them?


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Could they be arabian trumpeters? I heard they are suppose to be bull eyed but I have seen some with orange and pearl. 

Have you heard them make any strange noise? If not, then you might just have some purdy colored rollers.

http://www.dpcomputers.com/pigeon/page3.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_Trumpeter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aitBmnuq6K0


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Definetly not rollers, my girlfriend heard one of them make a quacking noise. Dont know wich of the 2 it was though it was dark. I will look up these trumpeters though and see if they could be one in the same.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I know a guy that raises Arabian Trumpeters and they are built pretty similar to your birds.
His are all a cream color and are smaller than most Birmingham rollers.
I like the noises they make and if I had more space I would probably get some.
Keith


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

from the pictures i have seen of the arabian trumpeters there head is alot bigger then my birds 

i also found a website about thailand laughers that said they have sharper nails then normal doves and pigeons (witch mine do) also there small like real small like a dove


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

I do not mean this in a rude way...

But to determine a breed by the sharpness of the birds nails is BS. Some nails are sharp and some are dull due to wear and tear. It isnt the breed of the bird. Thats like saying Homers sneeze more than other breeds.

I also had arabian trumpeters that are super small, smaller than a roller

I think ya got some pretty arabian trumpeters. Which isnt a bad thing. AT's are cool.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i understand that but i just dont see the match between the arabian trumpeters and the laughers there body figure is not matching to my birds thee is a laugher on google and it is the same colour as my birds and looks the same all i was wondering was some information on them because there is very little pictures and stuff online 

are these a rare breed?


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you provide the link? To me, they look just like the old AT's I had a while back. But yours are far more colorful.

Rare Breeds Pigeon List http://www.rarepigeons.net/
AT Arabian Trumpeter Saudi Arabia 297 AOV-T

TL Thai Laugher Saudi Arabia 304 AOV-T



Here is a guy with Thia Laughers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0v1oIP1iT0


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, nail size and/or sharpness is no way to go.
Laughers are supposed to be the size of rollers.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ok so apparently mookees are not a rare breed? 
but yett i cant seem to find anyone with them in Ont figure that one out 

so what is the easyst way of telling that i have thailand laughers ant not trumpeters?
ps i have heard them make a kinda quacking noise


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't had trumpeters so I don't know what they are like. I just know that laughers are the size of rollers and look almost just like them. And when they show off to the hens and coo, the end sounds like they're laughing at them. Sort of like ringneck doves sometime do (earning them the nickname laughing doves by some people).


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

well are they small enough looking to you there is a pic next to a mookee in there


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Also about the mookees, they aren't really that rare, just uncommon. I think a big reason why most of these breeds are so uncommon, isn't necessarily because there are few of them or few breeders, it's just they aren't as advertised. If everyone had the internet and websites, there would be so many breeds for people to easily choose from.

I wouldn't be surprised if it's considered rare up there, but down here, I've seen quite a few people with mookees or have had them at some point.


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

By my understanding the At and TL sound almost the same. Probably only someone who has great knowledge of the breed could tell the difference by sound. I dont know.

BUT judging by this website. Thailands are only available in pure white.

Wish I would have found this sooner...

http://www.freewebs.com/bjornpigeons/manytypesofpigeons.htm


Scroll about a quarter of the way down. Under Laugher. Just past the Homers and Giant House Pigeons.



ADDED: I just read you bought these at an auction. I once bought a pair of Birmingham Rollers at an auction. For fun years ago. I came home. And they got loose. They started rolling across the ground. I got Parlor Rollers instead. Oh well.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

yes i seen that but that's bs because on google thre is a pic of TL that are the same colour i will post it

http://k43.pbase.com/u38/frodoholic/upload/25143912.bird4.jpg


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

My computer wont let me view it. How did you find the link? Because I found it by typing in Thailand laugher pigeon and clicked on images.













But where it is on, PBase is a system where people upload various photos. Kinda like Photobucket. So, chances are, the person probably got mislead also or just thought his were TL's. By what I have read and seen, such as the NPA Champion in this picture http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Voice/BRKLaugh.html


I think Thailand Laughers are white. Arabian Trumpeters are in color variations. Since they sound almost alike. I think this is the only distinguishing mark.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEt142Kpra0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GUITU7g8uE
http://www.freewebs.com/thailandlaugherpigeons/


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i cant see that picure and here i found a different link 
http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...ev=/images?q=pigeon+ice+blue&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep thats it. I dont know why It wont show the picture????

Well, whatever you have, they are sure colorful.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

well what do you think is it the same as the birds i have because there dam close
\
i forgot to say that i took a pic of there wing if you would like to see it it also has white on it both do so i dont know but if you want to see it i will post it


----------



## Missouri_pigeon (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I would say they are Arabian Trumpeters. BUT...

Since I cant seem to find a Credible Standard anywhere. And you were sold to them under Thailand Laughers. I would say they can be Thailand Laughers. Since there is another picture of the TL with the same exact coloring.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea were pretty sure they are thailand laughers. I plan to try and get another pair. Im guessing my next pair will be white. Thailand laughers are rare but a coloured thailand laugher is even more unseen  I got pretty lucky with this buy.


----------

